# How To Build a PVC Catchbox in 13.5 minutes (the tool to use)



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I was watching my bro ABG's video on how to make a PVC catchbox http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26410-how-to-build-a-pvc-catchbox-in-15-minutes/

It got me to thinking with the huge interest of PVC catchboxes that one might be interested in the tool that I use for all of my PVC projects

Here is a video and pic.. I could have just posted the pic, but just in case someone wasn't sure of the advantages or how to use one I implemented the short video.














Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Fancy!! Ratcheting even!

Man you look too cool in your new HUGE garage!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LVO said:


> Fancy!! Ratcheting even!
> 
> Man you look too cool in your new HUGE garage!


Ha, thanks..the tool is Awesome. As far as the garage, it would be even better if my wife didnt insist on wasting the space with her mini-van 

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wives are funny people. You hear of all sorts of weird behavior from them here.

"don't use the nice pots to melt lead.....don't melt lead in the house

"the fire from that stick in the microwave smells bad....... You see what I mean

***hmm.... new thread topic coming up!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

make a mobile catch box out of her mini van.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm jealous of your cutter! I've seen em for sale, but couldn't justify the purchase with the small amount of cutting I do... but maybe now...... ;-)
Thanks bud


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I make target stands for desert shooting often. I just have all the sizes needed on paper, buy 20 ft and cut it right there at home depot using their pvc cutter in the bucket near the pipes.. Wheres the pic of your box ? Ive learning with guns at least to have spare sides and tops and now I always make it two feet high and wide so one size fits all.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot for this inspiration mate!

All the best

Luke


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll have to get a pair of these. I've been using a pipe cutter (the type you screw down, spin around the pipe, screw down more, etc.) and it's really time consuming just to cut a few pieces of pvc.

It looks like the same one LGD is using is pretty cheap on Amazon, but low in stock:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JQLOMO4/ref=s9_wish_gw_d1_g469_i5?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=002X3Q9E8BMY3GDAHMMC&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970559082&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Finger Release Ratcheting PVC Cutter
Item #66971

Only: $9.99
Sale: $6.79 Harbor Freight


----------

